#   >   -  ! >   >    "  - 3"  !!!
! ! 
  :063: 

 -! 

 -! 
  ,   ! 
   ,   , 
     ! 
     , 
   , 
    , 
     !

 ! 

" "      , 
 26  2019   12  15  
   . , 19 
-  


      -


       !  :9: 

 :: 
   !
*
* :002: ** :
* 
- ;
- ;
- ;
-  )* 


        ! 


  :
  () -         
  -       . :12:  
 
 






*
26  2019  12      
  "  - !"**


*
**:
*  .19. 

      (1,5  )         . 


  " " 5-7   
 1:   .     .,        (300  + 400 ). 
 2:      200   ,        - 200     . 
 !!* :9: 


* 


**
 :
*
*+7-921-44-09-88, 

*     , 
,  , 
  , 
,   . 

 
    ! 
   , 
 ! 

   , 
 - , ! 
  , 
,  . 

 
  !
 :9:  :9:  :9: 

( vessnadi)
  ))     ,   ,    )))

*

*

----------

> . 
> , ,     ? 
>      ?


  .     .

----------

, 
  :9:  :9:  :9: 

    . 

      !  :8:

----------

!     .  ,   ,             .

----------

,   -,     -    !
    !   ,   , ,   ! 
    ,          "",     .         ""   ,   .
 !    .
   !

----------


## mamaKalina

.   .    .   .   .     .

----------


## Kyzia

!  :6: 
 :1: 
 ,   :3:

----------

.       .     .    -    .  .    .

----------

!

    .   

        " ",
   27   12.00  15.00
  -  " ". 
:  , 19.    

         - . 
   .
,       .   .

----------

> !
> 
>     .   
> 
>         " ",
>    27   12.00  15.00
>   -  " ". 
> :  , 19.    
> 
> ...


 ,       ?

----------

